# And you thought you figured out turning or milling



## Degen (Dec 15, 2022)

Watch, enjoy, there is so much to learn.


----------



## Six O Two (Dec 15, 2022)

Gah, that guy's delivery is super annoying.

But polygonal turning is definitely interesting. I feel like someone posted a video with a homebrew version of this a few months ago.


----------

